
Ask HN: Any suggestions about moving to cloud for software development? - mahdix
Hi,<p>I want to buy a new laptop (Mostly for Java&#x2F;Docker&#x2F;K8s based development) and there are two approaches:<p>1. Buy a powerful laptop with lots of RAM suitable for any kind of development.
2. Buy a laptop with moderate RAM&#x2F;CPU and do the heavy development parts on the cloud on a VPS (DigitalOcean, AWS, GCP, ...).<p>Has anyone tried the second approach? What are the drawbacks (other than the need for a stable and high-speed internet)?
======
xirconias
what about bills when using cloud. i'm also looking for a decent laptop for
k8s and java dev

